# brush hog



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i went fishing in a creek in southern ohio using a zoom baby brush hog and caught four smallies and a saugy(not sure on the spelling).
has anyone else had luck with thess soft plastics?
they work great.i caught two that were over three pounds, three small ones and a saugeye.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been using the Venom Hollow Hogs for years now. It's basically the same thing. 
I use them tipped on a bass jig, or with a slip sinker rigged weedless on an offset hook. 
Sometimes rigged weightless and weedless on an offset hook during the pre-spawn or spawn is a great way to catch the bass in the shallows.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've used the baby brush hogs and have had some limited success with 'em. I still tend to prefer the good ol' jig n pig most of the time. I do like the brush hogs when I'm tossin' into some lily pads or alot of grass around wood cover.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Used to be one of the only creature baits I fished. It's still a great bait and I always fished it texas rigged.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I like them t-rigged and as jig trailers.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am starting to like the brush hogs myself

T-rig for flipping ..they slide thru thick pads/mats well 

C-rig for draggin...they have awesome action when just slowley pulled.

P&J trailer. Gives the normal flipping jig a bit more action.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to agree with Mitch on all points. I use the big ones weightless on a baitcaster in the thick pads and mats as well. Its one of the only plastics thats heavy enough to use weightless on a baitcaster and be able to cast any distance. Also T rig with bullet weight sliding in front on bottom or C rig being dragged. I also like to nose hook them on circle hook and use on dropshot. 

You know lizards are egg eaters so drop shotted when fish are on nest and dragged nearby with circle hook they look like theyre nose down digging head into nest eating eggs which can draw a violent protective strike from a fish otherwise not inclined to eat. You only want them like 6" above the weight so theyre very near bottom. I dont really condone this practice but to each their own and if you try it please return them quickly to their nest before the pannies swoop in and gobble up the eggs. 

I've seen huge results on Lake Guntersville pre spawn with this approach.


----------

